# 請問如何反映gentoo-zh的bug?

## reppk

各位好:

個人在安裝系統時發現gentoo-zh overlay中有些字型套件的載點已無效，請問該如何反映給gentoo-zh團隊?

載點失效的字型套件:

media-fonts/wangfonts

media-fonts/cwtex-q-fonts

----------

## wangguohao

先验证，如果的确是问题，你fork直接修改，或者找到ebuild的维护者（通过git log）。

----------

## LdBeth

https://github.com/microcai/gentoo-zh/issues

注册个 GitHub 账号到以上链接报 Bug

----------

